# Spotify convert playlist to Slacker radio



## dozenne (Mar 5, 2019)

I have had the family pack on Spotify for years and we all have playlist with thousands of songs.
Couldn't figure out how to get them into Slacker until now.
Check out www.soundiiz.com which allows you to log into your different music accounts on one browser interface.
Click on the check box next to the spotify playlist, click the convert button, create playlist name, select songs (free version of Soundiiz.com will only do 200 at a time----sign up for the premium for $4.00 and then convert them all and then cancel Soundiiz upgrade), select Slacker and sit back and watch the conversion.
I converted over 5000 songs in different playlist within an hour or two.

The only drawback is that in Spotify there are songs I have that I guess Slacker doesn't have rights to so they didn't transfer and came up as "errors- song couldn't be found".

Also, you can setup sync so it will update daily/weekly/monthly at a particular time from your Spotify playlist and add new songs to your Slacker playlist.
You must do the Convert first so that both playlist exist to setup sync.


----------



## Ana Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

I use MusConv.com to convert my music. I find it simple and easy. You can transfer playlists between all streaming platforms.


----------

